# Where to buy correct hand luggage size for Ryan Air, I'm stumped!



## NicolaM

Ryan air now say that hand luggage needs to be 55cm x 40cm x 20cm.
Unfortunately my trusty Samsonite on wheels (which has always been the right size for hand luggage on every other airline ) is 25 cm deep, so presumably won't be allowed.

All the luggage I've been looking on-line seems to be more than 20 cm deep.

I'm looking for an upright case with wheels, and an extendible handle.
I was thinking about popping over to Dundrum today to try and get this.

Has anyone seen anything that matches this description (or can you tell me what hand luggage babg you've been using , please?)

Thanks

Nicola


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Where to buy correct hand luggage size for Ryan Air*

Saw a lady in Dunnes with the correct measurements (I think for Ryanair/Aer Lingus) and she was buying a small black case.  Dunnes reduced some recently but I didn't like the wonky handle on them.  I think they were down from €30 to €15.  They had a better quality one still at €30 but I'm not sure if the measurements for this were right.  Best to bring your measuring tape with you and double check yourself.


----------



## NicolaM

*Re: Where to buy correct hand luggage size for Ryan Air*

Thanks for that Sue Ellen, I might get myself out to Cornellscourt then.
Thirty euros sounds good

Nicola


----------



## NicolaM

*Re: Where to buy correct hand luggage size for Ryan Air*

Hmmm
I just phoned Cornellscourt: the baggage is too deep (26 CM).

Any other place do ye think I could try?
What have other people used?
Thanks all
Nicola


----------



## GreenQueen

Try Debenhams. They do a range called Tripp and I think they have a small case that is that size.


----------



## NicolaM

Thanks, I'll give them a call


----------



## Guest128

Yes I recently got some in Debenhams and they were the correct size for Ruinair


----------



## NicolaM

Just checked with House of Frazer Dundrum: they have bags the right size...But the two the girl found cost between €199 and €285!
I think not!

Nicola


----------



## balliali

http://www.flylite.uk.com/bag_products.aspx

These are supposed to keep within the guidelines for easyjet and ruinair. Good and quick delivery service too.


----------



## NicolaM

Thanks a mill for that..Flying on Thursday though, so I've left it a bit late.

There are suitcases 21 cm available in M&S..Would Ryan Air really refuse a 21 cm suitcase (possibly a stupid question!), if it's supposed to be 20 cm?

Has anyone flown recently with them, and how strict are they being with luggage dimensions?

This is a complete pain!

Nicola


----------



## dereko1969

I think this is the one I ordered a few months ago following a recommendation on this site

it's slightly higher than the specified height but should be fine, it certainly fitted into the 'slot' that ryanair use before boarding in berlin which everyone was forced to use before even going through security!


----------



## Ann1

Hi 
Tags have brought out cabin sized luggage that is the required depth and overall size. Its called MARCH.  I have no affiliation with the company.
I have flown with them recently to Barcelona and then Madrid and back to Dublin. Dublin to Barcelona I saw people measure their own luggage and carry on one bag only. Barcelona to Madrid people carried on 2,3,and 4 bags. It was a laugh. My husband asked "how come" and was told by a very nice ticket checker 'This is Spain.' On board he asked again and was told it was the ground staff who were to blame. Madrid to Dublin was the same story. 10.15 pm flight to Dublin did not leave until 10.50 because staff were looking for places to put luggage. I'm sure Michael would not have been impressed but we found it very amusing altogether. I'd say stick to the rules. This is not Spain. lol


----------



## TheShark

For what its worth , on a recent layover at Madrid airport , out of boredom I took it upon myself to measure the dimensions of the blue Ryanair baggage-sizers (the frame thingys that they sometimes ask you to size your bags in) and I discovered that the internal dimensions were 60x46x24 , so there is a considerable tolerance there , on further inspection of the sizers I discovered that they are hollow at the back , therefore cases on wheels should be placed with the wheels and handles to the rear to attain even a few more cms. on your allowance.
Also if your luggage is slightly above the size limits and the material is flexible in any way dont be afraid to give it a gentle push into the sizer. Also these sizers are considerable smaller than the overhead bins on the Ryanair 737's so if if fits the sizer it will easily fit into the overhead bins onboard.


----------



## ATgirl

I flew with Ryanair to London a few weeks ago - they did take a walk along the queue to make sure that people had just the one bag (all us ladies had to stuff out handbags into carry on!) but they didn't measure any bags.  Mine was just slightly over the size in 1 direction only.  
I did see people with much larger bags than mine, one guy had a rucksack like those ones you bring back-packing - it was definitely bigger than the 55x40x20mm.  
I found it hard when I was looking to get a wheely one that was the correct size, ended up getting a shoulder bag that was deceptively big, got it in Debenhams.  Maybe try tkmaxx too, they had a good selection of wheely ones at good prices a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yoltan

NicolaM said:


> Ryan air now say that hand luggage needs to be 55cm x 40cm x 20cm.
> Unfortunately my trusty Samsonite on wheels (which has always been the right size for hand luggage on every other airline ) is 25 cm deep, so presumably won't be allowed.
> 
> All the luggage I've been looking on-line seems to be more than 20 cm deep.
> 
> I'm looking for an upright case with wheels, and an extendible handle.
> I was thinking about popping over to Dundrum today to try and get this.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything that matches this description (or can you tell me what hand luggage babg you've been using , please?)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nicola



I got one from Samsonite in Kildare and it is the exact measurement for carry on - even though it looks bigger! It has wheels but can also double as a back pack. Very happy with it.


----------



## NicolaM

That is *EXACTLY* what I hoping to hear from people's experience guys!

My soft case Samsonite is 25x55x36..Which should squish into the luggage measurer if I give it a bit of a push.

I think I'll bring it, and hopefully won't have any problems.

(I'll report back if there's any disaster!)

Thanks


Nicola


----------



## TheShark

NicolaM said:


> My soft case Samsonite is 25x55x36..Which should squish into the luggage measurer if I give it a bit of a push.


It should without much difficulty , just remember that if asked to place it in the sizer to turn it around and place the wheels and handle to the rear of the frame.
Good luck....


----------



## sfag

they only check really big bags. standard cabin cases are ok even if they are a little bigger.


----------



## Grizzly

TheShark said:


> For what its worth , on a recent layover at Madrid airport , out of boredom I took it upon myself to measure the dimensions of the blue Ryanair baggage-sizers (the frame thingys that they sometimes ask you to size your bags in) and I discovered that the internal dimensions were 60x46x24 ,


 
Excellent use of time.  Well done.

My own bag is 2 cm's bigger on one side but fits in fine.

I also watched a Ryanair bag size checker at work out of Dublin a few months back. I noticed that she only picked on brightly coloured cases. So maybe the little black number looks smaller?


----------



## bleary

THere is a long posting on this website re same topic Its a uk Site though so
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?p=24493611#post24493611
recommendations seem to  be for 
Tripp @ debenhams


----------



## 4th estate

bleary said:


> THere is a long posting on this website re same topic Its a uk Site though so
> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?p=24493611#post24493611
> recommendations seem to  be for
> Tripp @ debenhams



Had 4 trips with R air recently. Dublin - no checking, no weighing, but they had a good luck at the sizes along the queue. Anything rather large was put into the baggage checker thinggy, but anything of around the dimensions mentioned were fine. One bag rule rigidly enforced though.

Cork - no checking no weighing, same as Dublin. If it is near enough the designated size there seems to be no problem. Anyone trying to get on with a nearly full size case was whacked into the checker, and told to check in or pay for a bag. Good enough, Stick to the rules and you're ok. 

Malaga, no checking at all. I saw folk get on with practical trunks!

France.  You put your hand luggage  on the weigher. Mine was 10.3 kilos, nearly had a banger, as I had weighed it with the hanging scales and was 9.8But no problem. I think they are looking for much heavier stuff, i.e. those taking the p.... with huge bags. Nothing measured. One bag rule rigidly enforced.

In all cases (pun!), the one bag rule was rigidly enforced, but the dimensions seem to be flexible if the case/bag looks within the normal dimension range. I didn't see no measuring tape! The staff seem to know what to look for.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Goomigen

I bought half price suitcases in Dunnes Stores about eighteen months ago (I had thought them too dear at full price) nice looking mixture of leather and patent leather looking plastic I presume.  I bought 2 sets of large case, carry on case and a large matching handbag and thought no more about it until I was taking a trip with a group I belong to and about half a dozen people commented on the cases.  Then I was in a check in queue for a Ryanair flight from Spain and a completely obnoxious women was giving everyone hell about one bag only and weights etc - the queue was held up for ages while people redistributed their belongings, so I approached reluctantly expecting problems to be greeted with a smile and the comment "very nice luggage" I was so taken aback that I thought she was getting at me in some way and said "sorry"? she said "it's very seldom I see our passengers with such nice luggage" I was speechless and thought what a snob but she was so pleasant to us compared to how she treated everyone else.  The mystery was solved on a subsequent trip to London when I was window shopping and saw what looked like my luggage in a very exclusive shop - they were Dolce and Gabbana rip-offs! even the DS of Dunnes Stores made to look like DG!  The small one sold for £2000 and the big one for £3500!  I travel a lot for work and and play and I have never once been challenged when using this luggage!  I'm very happy needless to say but it's a sad reflection of what people consider important,


----------



## sam h

Nicola, you should be fine if it is a soft case - just try not to put too much stuff to the front (pack up the sides & don't forget the corners.

I got Tripp bags for the kids & they are fine once they don;t over stuff the front pockets - a book or DS is just the thing & easy for them to take out during the flight.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## pintplease

HI

I run a luggage shop. We ge asked this all the time. 

Basically some points

the ryanair basket has a line across it marking 55cm. They have the "basket" not only at checkin but also at the departure gate.

Ryanair have also worked out that weved all worked out that using online checkin means we all try to sneak bigger bags at the gate. So their latest device is a simple cardboard box that is 55*40*20 in size. no longer can you ram you bag into the basket. they make you put the bag on to a desk and then try to slip the box down. Heres the thing, the box has zero tolerence. Too big its going into the hold. £30 roughly. If youve alreadyused your 15kg allowance. congrats your now paying roughly £15 a kilo extra. do the maths on your 10kg hand luggage allowance.

Also if you think a duffle bag will do instead nine times out of ten theyre too big. Look for a "boarding bag" instead. These usually will zip 3/4 around and have packing ribbons. Most of them should fit. A boarding bag will not have wheels so theyre quite light.

finally the last i knew, their staff are on comission for these charges. given the economy you b flat out charging too!!!!!

now as far as luggage goes, a samsonite aeris is exactly 55*40*20 thats the first one that springs to mind. its hard side so itll last a hell of a long time. price wise youre talking around £140-£160 and has a ten year warranty. Antler/Samsonite etc also do similar soft side cases to fit. If is expandable, pointless, expand and get that laser card out. 

If you go away once a year evey other year buy a dunnes or lidl case. if you travel regulary a decent piece of luggage will pay for itself. Buy cheap buy twice (thrice etc etc lol).

Most hand luggage is made to fit the IATA standard. Most airlines arent so hungry for add ons so dont mind you being a bit liberal with your interpretation of the 115cm IATA standard (55*40*20) Lingus will give you more but because theyve actually charged a realistic price they arent so nutty with the charges. 

Seriouly people, if your trying to get a flight for €5 do you not seriously think these companies arent looking to make a killing getn you with charges. 

I heard their charging to use the loo. Seriously what next? 50 cent a sheet for the andrex. (Hope O'leary doest read this might give him ideas)

To keep my self right. Any views in this post are based on customer feedback. I have no personal probs flying ryanair. In fact i use them regulary. Im just realistic when it comes to obeying the rules and regulations.


----------



## undo

It would be great if each luggage shop got one of those Ryanair-sized cardbord boxes then as well. That would:

a) allow the customer to double-check the bag they are about to buy will be 100% OK with Ryanair

and

b) enable the sales rep to demonstrate just how strict the rules are and how small your bag has to be.

Win/win, the shop has one more argument to sell you something and you can make sure you are buying the correct item.


----------



## Bronte

I've never heard of this cardboard box thing, anyone else have experience of it?  That's just madness.  

I bought my bag in Debenhams and tested it in the luggage sizer at 3 different airports including Dublin and Shannon.


----------



## NicolaM

Hi everyone
Thanks a million for all the replies.
The original Samsonite bag I had travelled fine. 
No one measured the bag (Dub->Berlin, nor on the return journey), and I squished it into the measuring frame, and it did indeed squash in.

Staff in Berlin didn't seem to be checking the 'one bag rule', so everyone had several bits and pieces.
Dublin seemed one bag only.

The security staff in Berlin were really polite and quite sound, unlike a recent experience with Heathrow security last week (where they were unpleasant, rude, and obnoxious, for no apparent reason)

On a very bright note: My boyfriend's luggage weighted nearly 19 KG , but the check in girl never even commented..Imagine that happening in Dublin! I I don't think there's any way he'd have been left away with that.

That's very interesting about the cardboard thing: I haven't seen that yet, but I'm sure it is to come, with the new luggage regulation from October.

Cheers all

Nicola


----------



## SlugBreath

Can't understand why Ryanair don't sell their own cabin sized cases with their logo all over it. Make a fortune.


----------



## undo

SlugBreath said:


> Can't understand why Ryanair don't sell their own cabin sized cases with their logo all over it. Make a fortune.



 Simple: Someone would buy a Ryanair bag, stuff it so full that it does not actually fit into the basket anymore and then make a massive fuss about Ryanair's bag not fitting Ryanair's restrictions.


----------



## Black Sheep

And when purchasing your new carry on bag don't forget to check the weight of the bag before purchase. Some of them weigh 3.5 KG (empty). Doesn't allow for filling it.

BTW on a recent Ryanair flight most of the bags were being checked (at Dublin) in the sizer thingy as we were boarding. We were waved on with a "you comply". My bag is 24cm. deep and OH's is 22cm. Needless to say we kept walking very fast.


----------



## James Rice

*Luggage Shop for Ryanair*

I came across a cabin luggage shop that has a lot of acceptable Ryanair baggage.It is called shopluggage, an Irish site.


----------



## moonman

undo,,  on the ryanair site at the bag purchase page it says something about there is no guarantee that they will allow the bag on as hand luggage just because its a ryanair bag. they are protecting themselves from people stuffing them and the weight exceeding 10kg.   i have a ryanair bag and i have travelled with it on ryanair about 15 times and i have never been asked to out it into the cage thing. i was asked in malaga by aer lingus to put it in the frame about 3 weeks ago and their measurement on the thickness is 25 cm as against ryanairs 20 cm.


----------



## shesells

I bought one of these and have never had a problem! http://www.jeteasy.ie/shop/category.aspx?catid=3


----------

